# Hot process VS Cold process



## cleangrip (Nov 25, 2014)

I have been making various batches of liquid soap the past year, all using my trusty crock pot to heat my oils, and then cooking my paste until it is neutral, and then dilute.

 I have recently been reading on how to do this same process, but without actually cooking your paste? Just making it by simply adding your KOH (lye) solution directly into your oils, blending until trace, and then simply letting it sit until neutral? 

 My question is this, what is the difference in these 2 methods? Does one produce a better soap? What is the point of even cooking your paste until neutral? Does it just speed the entire process? Thanks for any help or educational links.

 -Bryce


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 25, 2014)

Cooking it just speeds up the process. There's no difference in the final product. I'm one of those that just lets it sit off the heat to do its thing, but I've cooked one of my batches once and there was no difference in the outcome.  


 IrishLass


----------

